# Sunday's Show and Tell ...8/15/21



## jd56 (Aug 15, 2021)

Daggum, the summer is nearing a close. Geeze, it goes by fast.
Hope all are well.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week. Whether it be bike related or not. Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## stoney (Aug 15, 2021)

Good morning all. Nice heavy brass sign 17x21, and a set of very nice '64-'66 Ford pickup hub caps, may be NOS with a little shelf wear


----------



## locomotion (Aug 15, 2021)

Today is August 15th, not the 13th


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 15, 2021)

I picked up a Schwinn with lots of cool / rare features, late 1938 kick back strap Schwinn Motorbike fully restored, seat is a Mesenger B-1 done by Bob U, NOS rare Chevron badge, peaked gothic fenders, drop center rims, Delta Silver Ray light, NOS G-3 tires, chrome feather chain guard, razor stem, shorty lever, big front drum brake, repop mushroom button with original guts. 
This bike came south from the west coast, thanks Pete!  Great colors, chrome, paint and pins!!

-mike


----------



## jd56 (Aug 15, 2021)

locomotion said:


> Today is August 15th, not the 13th
> 
> View attachment 1462794



Friday the 13th just wouldn't leave my mind...thx for my reality check


----------



## HARPO (Aug 15, 2021)

1953 Schwinn Starlet, as found. Check out the Rocket Ray headlight...its never seen a battery. 🙂


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 15, 2021)

I’ve been lucky enough to to find some pretty cool bikes this Summer. This week it’s a Black Elgin girls bike the only one I’ve seen . And a Grants Banana seat bike that appears to have never been ridden but I wish was stored a bit better . This bike still displays well . The lack of bike swap meets / cancelations is becoming a issue for my storage and being able to pass on bikes to others. I’m going to try to reconfigure my current work shop and hope that helps.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 15, 2021)

No bikes but I was excited to get copies of The Dispatcher magazine with my John Willys bicycle on the cover, easy to find thread for the article if you are interested in checking it out.

I won this great early broadside on ebay but still waiting on it in the mail, hopefully Monday. 

I also got a copy of a Major Taylor book I'm excited to read that details a race scene very early in his career which I recently found an original photograph of. 
Pretty exciting image and story.


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Aug 15, 2021)

stoney said:


> Good morning all. Nice heavy brass sign 17x21, and a set of very nice '64-'66 Ford pickup hub caps, may be NOS with a little shelf wear
> 
> View attachment 1462766
> 
> ...



I like those hubcaps! Any chance they're for sale?


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 15, 2021)

A set of Panther fenders, an original Dx tank to replace a reproduction, and a set of Schwinn pedals all found their way to me this week


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 15, 2021)

Here’s a few more things from my recent trip to Connecticut to pick up stuff I left at my parents house 20 years ago and stuff I purchased while there. I also managed to get my Dad to give me some cool literature, Iver pistol, and a new set of Harpers Tires (pre Dean). I’m very excited to have my 26” Iver Trike and beanie home!! I picked up a lot of antiques including the bookcase, chair, lamps, and tons of other cool stuff.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 15, 2021)

Picked up a bunch of NOS lights  and horns a including a  schwinn krate pumpkin and schwinn twin light and a CWC Roadmaster double bar with a Flying Merkel chainring ?


----------



## stoney (Aug 15, 2021)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Picked up a bunch of NOS lights  and horns a including a  schwinn krate pumpkin and schwinn twin light and a CWC Roadmaster double bar with a Flying Merkel chainring ?
> View attachment 1462870
> 
> 
> ...



I like those twin lights, are they plastic or metal body?


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 15, 2021)

stoney said:


> I like those twin lights, are they plastic or metal body?



They are plastic


----------



## stoney (Aug 15, 2021)

tanksalot said:


> I’ve been lucky enough to to find some pretty cool bikes this Summer. This week it’s a Black Elgin girls bike the only one I’ve seen . And a Grants Banana seat bike that appears to have never been ridden but I wish was stored a bit better . This bike still displays well . The lack of bike swap meets / cancelations is becoming a issue for my storage and being able to pass on bikes to others. I’m going to try to reconfigure my current work shop and hope that helps.
> 
> View attachment 1462817
> 
> View attachment 1462818



Nice Dragster III, that is any easy cleanup. Love the redline tires


----------



## stoney (Aug 15, 2021)

Pedaltherapy said:


> I like those hubcaps! Any chance they're for sale?



PM'd ya


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 15, 2021)

Phattiremike said:


> I picked up a Schwinn with lots of cool / rare features, late 1938 kick back strap Schwinn Motorbike fully restored, seat is a Mesenger B-1 done by Bob U, NOS rare Chevron badge, peaked gothic fenders, drop center rims, Delta Silver Ray light, NOS G-3 tires, chrome feather chain guard, razor stem, shorty lever, big front drum brake, repop mushroom button with original guts.
> This bike came south from the west coast, thanks Pete!  Great colors, chrome, paint and pins!!
> 
> -mike
> ...



BEAUTIIIFULLLL!


----------



## Nashman (Aug 15, 2021)

I got the date wrong for Sunday show and Tell last Sunday. I just clicked on a saved thread but it was from May?  Duh? Anyway, I'm technically "challenged" with computers as I'm an old guy. Thanks for all the "likes" and congrats for my 1961 Chevrolet Corvette roadster last week even though I messed up. It had just arrived last Thursday, and I was EXCITED, still am!!

I do have some better pictures and more info on what appears to be a very rare 1961, C1 Corvette that was produced in St. Louis Aug 1, 1961, then exported to Bienne Switzerland ( 1 of 5) back in 1961 ( used for racing?). Also it is 1 of 422 with a power soft top( optional), and an early production number of 109 out of 10,939 produced. It is all numbers matching except mysteriously there is a 2 barrell carb/manifold that is NOT a stock item. Perhaps when converted to European Km and other tweaks in 1961 in Switzerland, this was part of the process?

If the mileage is correct ( I have my doubts) and is obviously in KM, theoretically it could be a true 25,566 KM ( 15,720 MILES) car. The article and link show a mileage ( if I see correct) at 24,639 in Jan. 2016. I bought it from a dealer in Brantford, Ontario, Canada, who bought it from Quebec, Canada. Hagerty values on options: The car has standard steering, standard brakes, original hardtop ( optional, adds$3500.00), black power soft top ( optional adds $3750.00), 4 speed standard shift ( optional, +10% value), working clock ( standard equipment?) and Wonderbar radio ( optional $1000.00 added value), heater ( optional). I have yet to operate the power top, am getting a ( via my Son's facebook cell phone) step by step direction by the seller on Tuesday, as I don't want to mess it up and it takes 2 people ( best way) and was EXPENSIVE to fix the seller tells me.

Here is the article from 2016 from a past owner, and the link.

"*All I know was in 1961 this was one of 5 Corvettes made in St.Louis and sent to Switzerland’s Bienne plant and modified to EU standards and was raced there. It was completely frame up restored original completed in 2013. I believe it might be the only 61 still in existence out of the original 5 that was sent to Bienne in 1961, VIN # is 108675100109 . Later there was a 1965 "Swiss Racer" sent there and is now in Seattle. I would appreciate any feedback that can help me with the history of these cars sent to Bienne SA in 1961."

https://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/threads/1961-c1-corvette-from-bienne-switzerland.1006122/*


----------



## stoney (Aug 15, 2021)

Nashman said:


> I got the date wrong for Sunday show and Tell last Sunday. I just clicked on a saved thread but it was from May?  Duh? Anyway, I'm technically "challenged" with computers as I'm an old guy. Thanks for all the "likes" and congrats for my 1961 Chevrolet Corvette roadster last week even though I messed up. It had just arrived last Thursday, and I was EXCITED, still am!!
> 
> I do have some better pictures and more info on what appears to be a very rare 1961, C1 Corvette that was produced in St. Louis Aug 1, 1961, then exported to Bienne Switzerland ( 1 of 5) back in 1961 ( used for racing?). Also it is 1 of 422 with a power soft top( optional), and an early production number of 109 out of 10,939 produced. It is all numbers matching except mysteriously there is a 2 barrell carb/manifold that is NOT a stock item. Perhaps when converted to European Km and other tweaks in 1961 in Switzerland, this was part of the process?
> 
> ...



white with sateen silver?


----------



## Nashman (Aug 15, 2021)

stoney said:


> white with sateen silver?



Yup, they call it Ermine White 510 and Sareen Silver Metallic 509. Interior is Red- RPO 490D Leather grain Vinyl.


----------



## stoney (Aug 15, 2021)

Nashman said:


> Yup, they call it Ermine White 510 and Sareen Silver Metallic 509. Interior is Red- RPO 490D Leather grain Vinyl.



That is gorgeous. A friend of mine back home has a '61 same color combo withe dual quads and 19k original miles.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 15, 2021)

stoney said:


> That is gorgeous. A friend of mine back home has a '61 same color combo withe dual quads and 19k original miles.



Thanks.  Your buddies car sounds KILLER!! Mine is likely 230 hp or less with the 2 bbl and I can't imagine ( 245-270hp with the 2-4bbl, or 275-315 hp with F.I.) the performance with more hp. With the low seating and standard steering you REALLY feel the road and 70 mph feels like 100mph. Cool that speedo goes to 240 mph. I haven't driven many muscle cars, but with the Vette, it really feels like a workout ( fun) to drive and a true vintage ( stock) race car, and if the history is correct, this car was raced back in the day. It's stiff to shift, hard ( standard brake) to stop on a dime, strong clutch ( leg workout) and it's an experience, a good one if you love old cars, and I do.


----------



## stoney (Aug 15, 2021)

Nashman said:


> Thanks.  Your buddies car sounds KILLER!! Mine is likely 230 hp or less with the 2 bbl and I can't imagine ( 245-270hp with the 2-4bbl, or 275-315 hp with F.I.) the performance with more hp. With the low seating and standard steering you REALLY feel the road and 70 mph feels like 100mph. Cool that speedo goes to 240 mph. I haven't driven many muscle cars, but with the Vette, it really feels like a workout ( fun) to drive and a true vintage ( stock) race car, and if the history is correct, this car was raced back in the day. It's stiff to shift, hard ( standard brake) to stop on a dime, strong clutch ( leg workout) and it's an experience, a good one if you love old cars, and I do.



I love the color combination. The red interior really makes the white and silver pop and the white and silver really makes the red interior pop. Best color combination they had in '61. Be proud of it.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 15, 2021)

stoney said:


> I love the color combination. The red interior really makes the white and silver pop and the white and silver really makes the red interior pop. Best color combination they had in '61. Be proud of it.



Thanks, my thoughts as well. I'm very lucky to own it. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 15, 2021)

Nashman said:


> I got the date wrong for Sunday show and Tell last Sunday. I just clicked on a saved thread but it was from May?  Duh? Anyway, I'm technically "challenged" with computers as I'm an old guy. Thanks for all the "likes" and congrats for my 1961 Chevrolet Corvette roadster last week even though I messed up. It had just arrived last Thursday, and I was EXCITED, still am!!
> 
> I do have some better pictures and more info on what appears to be a very rare 1961, C1 Corvette that was produced in St. Louis Aug 1, 1961, then exported to Bienne Switzerland ( 1 of 5) back in 1961 ( used for racing?). Also it is 1 of 422 with a power soft top( optional), and an early production number of 109 out of 10,939 produced. It is all numbers matching except mysteriously there is a 2 barrell carb/manifold that is NOT a stock item. Perhaps when converted to European Km and other tweaks in 1961 in Switzerland, this was part of the process?
> 
> ...



SO NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A DREAM COME TRUE....  MAN YOU ARE A LUCKY GUY...


----------



## Kramai88 (Aug 15, 2021)

I got this Belknap Bluegrass today. Looked at it for a few days and finally decided to buy it because of the springer. I’m guessing it’s from the 50’s But really don’t know much about it.


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 15, 2021)

$8 yard sale junk


----------



## Kato (Aug 15, 2021)

Picked up this little 20" Roadmaster - pretty sure it's a 1953 but I still need to conform.
It looks pretty original........if not all original. It still has the original U. S. Royal Chain tires on it.
Has a few bumps and bruises.......but haven't touched it yet. Light cleaning will be about it on this one.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 15, 2021)

Picked up this Kennedy tool box at a garage sale this morning while out riding , it’s a over paint, but it’s coming off nicely. I can’t believe no body grabbed it


----------



## all riders (Aug 15, 2021)

Kramai88 said:


> I got this Belknap Bluegrass today. Looked at it for a few days and finally decided to buy it because of the springer. I’m guessing it’s from the 50’s But really don’t know much about it.
> 
> View attachment 1463203
> 
> ...



looks like a mid '50s Huffman. someone will know for sure


----------



## Billythekid (Aug 15, 2021)

Got this Ross hi tech today not sure of the exact model yet  also got a Mtd or Firestone Hilo 2 piece bike yesterday


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 15, 2021)

JUST under the wire!!
Unbelievable!!  ANOTHER 1941 Hawthorne All American !!!!! It was a black/white and red one originally (NOT likely going to be able to bring that back..) Missing a few parts ,but nothing thats impossible to find..
And the bike persons neighbor had a bunch of stuff free on the curb including these awesome early telephones!(And a few other cool free smalls!


----------



## Nashman (Aug 15, 2021)

Kato said:


> Picked up this little 20" Roadmaster - pretty sure it's a 1953 but I still need to conform.
> It looks pretty original........if not all original. It still has the original U. S. Royal Chain tires on it.
> Has a few bumps and bruises.......but haven't touched it yet. Light cleaning will be about it on this one.
> 
> ...



Those 20" are hard to find in such nice shape. congrats!


----------



## Beads (Aug 15, 2021)

Smoke, heat and beer. West coast style....


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 15, 2021)

Chromies!


----------



## nick tures (Aug 17, 2021)

got a 1952 wasp going to be a easy project, soon  !!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2021)

Phattiremike said:


> I picked up a Schwinn with lots of cool / rare features, late 1938 kick back strap Schwinn Motorbike fully restored, seat is a Mesenger B-1 done by Bob U, NOS rare Chevron badge, peaked gothic fenders, drop center rims, Delta Silver Ray light, NOS G-3 tires, chrome feather chain guard, razor stem, shorty lever, big front drum brake, repop mushroom button with original guts.
> This bike came south from the west coast, thanks Pete!  Great colors, chrome, paint and pins!!
> 
> -mike
> ...



I always liked that bike. I believe when it was first restored it had a double duty fork on it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 18, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I always liked that bike. I believe when it was first restored it had a double duty fork on it. V/r Shawn



You are correct Shawn but I'm told the double duty had a limited turn radius so it was removed.  Kim has the double duty, I will talk to him about it and maybe get it back on the bike.

-mike


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Aug 21, 2021)

Nashman said:


> I got the date wrong for Sunday show and Tell last Sunday. I just clicked on a saved thread but it was from May?  Duh? Anyway, I'm technically "challenged" with computers as I'm an old guy. Thanks for all the "likes" and congrats for my 1961 Chevrolet Corvette roadster last week even though I messed up. It had just arrived last Thursday, and I was EXCITED, still am!!
> 
> I do have some better pictures and more info on what appears to be a very rare 1961, C1 Corvette that was produced in St. Louis Aug 1, 1961, then exported to Bienne Switzerland ( 1 of 5) back in 1961 ( used for racing?). Also it is 1 of 422 with a power soft top( optional), and an early production number of 109 out of 10,939 produced. It is all numbers matching except mysteriously there is a 2 barrell carb/manifold that is NOT a stock item. Perhaps when converted to European Km and other tweaks in 1961 in Switzerland, this was part of the process?
> 
> ...



What a beautiful car! My brother and his wife have a blue 1961,


----------



## Nashman (Aug 21, 2021)

Giraffe Rider said:


> What a beautiful car! My brother and his wife have a blue 1961,
> 
> View attachment 1465672



Beautiful, thanks for sharing that picture!!


----------



## Nashman (Aug 21, 2021)

Giraffe Rider said:


> What a beautiful car! My brother and his wife have a blue 1961,
> 
> View attachment 1465672



Thanks!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 21, 2021)

Giraffe Rider said:


> What a beautiful car! My brother and his wife have a blue 1961,
> 
> View attachment 1465672



Ir's not even Sunday and I don't care, Beautiful car


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 26, 2021)

bikesnbuses said:


> JUST under the wire!!
> Unbelievable!!  ANOTHER 1941 Hawthorne All American !!!!! It was a black/white and red one originally (NOT likely going to be able to bring that back..) Missing a few parts ,but nothing thats impossible to find..
> And the bike persons neighbor had a bunch of stuff free on the curb including these awesome early telephones!(And a few other cool free smalls!View attachment 1463342
> 
> ...




OR ..Maybe IAM!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 26, 2021)

nick tures said:


> got a 1952 wasp going to be a easy project, soon  !!
> 
> View attachment 1464220



Nick I may have fenders for that wasp !!


----------



## nick tures (Aug 26, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Nick I may have fenders for that wasp !!



ok sounds good Bob


----------

